# Activer glisser avec trois, Trackpad Force Touch MBR 2015



## hyrok (3 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 

je viens de recevoir mon MBr 13' modèle 2015 (Broadwell) avec le nouveau Trackpad Force Touch. Dans les options "Pointer et Cliquer", je n'ai plus l'option Glisser avec Trois doigts, chose que j'ai eu sur mes précédents Macbook Air. C'est une fonction ultra pratique. 

Quelqu'un sait comment l'activer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anthony (8 Avril 2015)

Ce geste est remplacé par un « clic forcé » à un seul doigt. Mettez le curseur sur la barre de titre d'une fenêtre ou un fichier, posez un doigt sur le trackpad, appuyez, et vous pourrez glisser (c'est dur à expliquer, mais enfin voilà). Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, toutes les options relatives aux gestes à trois doigts seront réorganisées avec la 10.10.3, vous êtes dans un entre-deux un peu embêtant.


----------



## vicejuju (11 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai acquis récemment un MacBook Pro (les derniers) et je n'arrive pas à faire un glisser/déposer avec le trackpad qui consiste avec 3 doigts (sans cliquer) de déplacer toutes sortes d'éléments, fichier/dossier/fenêtre/icône... Impossible de trouver l'option dans les paramètres et je ne trouve pas l'info sur internet.
Contrairement avec mon MacBook Air 2014 avec le quel la fonctionnalité est effective et opérationnelle.. :'
C'est normal ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2015)

http://forums.macg.co/threads/activer-glisser-avec-trois-trackpad-force-touch-mbr-2015.1263424/ probablement, non?


----------



## vicejuju (11 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/threads/activer-glisser-avec-trois-trackpad-force-touch-mbr-2015.1263424/ probablement, non?


Ah yes bien vue oui merci !
Cependant je vais faire mon chieur mais c'est quand même bien moins pratique que sur le Air. Car quand tu fais sur un fichier ton 3 doigts glisser/déposer et même en arrivant à la limite du trackpad mais toujours en voulant déplacer ton fichier plus loin donc tu relaches les 3 doigts et tu reprends le geste au début du trackpad ça ne perdait pas la gestuelle.. La c'est bien moins ergonomique car tu perds le geste enfin surtout l'action de ton geste, enfin c'est compliqué à expliquer comme par écrit...
Mais bon ça mi-marche quand même on va dire et c'est toujours ça. Merci Sly54 et à Anthony 




Du coup, j'ai fusionné.


----------



## remodes (28 Juillet 2015)

L'option est toujours là mais bien cachée.
Il faut aller dans :
Préférence Système -> Accessibilité -> Souris et Trackpad -> Option du trackpad
Puis Cocher "Activer le glissement" et enfin mettre "Faire glisser avec 3 doigts"
A+


----------



## moderno31 (20 Mars 2016)

remodes a dit:


> L'option est toujours là mais bien cachée.
> Il faut aller dans :
> Préférence Système -> Accessibilité -> Souris et Trackpad -> Option du trackpad
> Puis Cocher "Activer le glissement" et enfin mettre "Faire glisser avec 3 doigts"
> A+


Bonjour,
Franchement merci pour ce post qui m'a bien aidé. Sur MBR je n'avais pas trouvé, comment accéder à cette fonctionnalité hyper pratique


----------

